# Lessening snails and slugs in vivs or plants adding to vivs.



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I have read about Sluggo used in vivs to reduce the snail and slug loads in vivs.

What are the concerns with using Sluggo? Is it different for using in vivs than used in our non-vivs? Since I am setting up some vivs - and modifiying some vivs for plants and microfauna only (since I have that much microfauna now), I am working to get rid of some tiny snails which rode in on some plants I recently acquired. 

If setting up plant only terrariums to maintain a supply of plants to add to new vivs - or just for the enjoyment of some plant only, I would imagine this would be a negligible concern. 

Although this is a pdf board, does anyone have information about how it would affect various inverts, other amphibians and various reptiles? My added concerd about inverts is that we use many of the same plants for our invert vivs as we use for our crested geckos and frogs.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

The mechanism of action of Sluggo seems to be poorly understood. The active ingredient, iron phosphate seems to be harmless (it is even sold as a iron supplement Buy Best Iron Dietary Supplements Natural Nutritional Iron Supplement). Somehow iron phosphate messes up the intestines of snails, slugs and worms.

Sluggo does not necessarily kill your pests, but a modest application does seem to reduce their presence and damage to your plants. I gave my terrarium frequent heavy doses of sluggo for a few months and for a while the plant damage diminished, but eventually came back. I quit using it when I saw that the sluggo was covered in springtails and that the frogs were eating the springs right off of the sluggo.

Read about my trials getting rid of slugs and snails


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have used it as well with no ill effect to my frogs, the granules will mold over and be unsightly. From my understanding you have to reapply quite a bit, every 2-3 weeks or so.
I am quite the unpatient type, had a tank that was really slug heavy (lots of damage to the plants) did the sluggo thing then then just tore it down to glass and started over.
Probably not what you wanted to hear.
I am sure others will chime in with their experiences.

-Beth


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree there's not much you can do once you get a slug/snail infestation barring starting over. Avoidance of them in the first place is what we try to do with washing the leaf litter at high temperatures, and with the plants we thoroughly wash them to try to dislodge any critters and their eggs, then treat with CO2. We have found that to be quite effective on adults, but likely not on eggs, hence the mechanical cleaning.

We have tried putting lettuce in the tanks for easy slug/snail removal but I think we're just enabling them as we end up with a lettuce leaf skeleton and no slugs. 

Christina


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

how about the stale beer trap gardeners use outdoors for slugs and snails?
or would you just end up with drunk frogs!?


----------

